# Hiring Process



## Melia Stanton (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new member Melia .While doing background research on Amtrak, I came across this board .I am hoping to get inside info on Amtrak hiring process- hopefully you guys can help me out .​
 ​
Does Amtrak do credit report on all candidates? I asked because I have 2 past due bills on my credit and the rest are deferred student loans . 
I have applied for mostly marketing & claims jobs-nothing financial based.
Does Amtrak value someone with less exp and a college degree from a top tier school?
If you're called for back, do you take the required test in person , or they send you an online test?
How are the test structured?will they ask you to calculate yearly interest in excel, or you need to define what is a pivot table ? 
For the written test , do they ask you to write a paragraph or they give examples of poorly structured sentences and you determine which one is proper English?
When a job is posted, do they usually fill the job within 30-90 days?






Thanks all,

Melia


----------



## TVRM610 (Apr 5, 2011)

Melia Stanton said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new member Melia .While doing background research on Amtrak, I came across this board .I am hoping to get inside info on Amtrak hiring process- hopefully you guys can help me out .​
> ​
> Does Amtrak value someone with less exp and a college degree from a top tier school?
> 
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2011)

FYI - This site *IS NOT* affiliated with Amtrak in any way! We are only people who like to discuss Amtrak and other trains. Most of us have never worked at all for Amtrak. We may give you information, but it should not be taken as what Amtrak requires. You need to contact Amtrak to be certain.

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## had8ley (Apr 5, 2011)

Melia Stanton said:


> ​
> I have applied for mostly marketing & claims jobs-nothing financial based.​
> 
> Thanks all,
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2011)

had8ley said:


> I went to Villanova and not one official out of seven that interviewed me ever heard of it.


I've heard of it, Jay - and even know they're the Wildcats! (I'd hate to be wrong on that!



) But don't ask me where it's located!


----------



## had8ley (Apr 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Villanova and not one official out of seven that interviewed me ever heard of it.
> ...


Answer; Villanova, PA on the Pennsy Main Line!BTW, Johnny Carson used to tell all his viewers to put their wives in hiding because the "BeerCats" were in town for the NIT basketball tournament.


----------



## Melia Stanton (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, esp Had8ley.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 6, 2011)

Melia Stanton said:


> Thanks everyone, esp Had8ley.


Melia, as a former (30 yrs ago+) Amtrak OBS employee, I'd say your best chance is acting like a detective. Ask EVERYONE you know, if they know ANYONE at Amtrak. Then dig for info from THAT person(s). All you are trying to get is an INTERVIEW, where you can then shine.

Remind everyone that you aren't asking for a job, or them to even recommend you, only for a contact, so that YOU can follow up and get an interview.

I broke every rule in the book on my interview (they knew I was a railfan, I wore an Amtrak tie, I didn't practice interview questions, yada, yada, yada......) but still got hired.

The competition is fierce, but if you look at the interview process like the sales process, you can do well. You have precious few seconds to SELL YOURSELF, and how you can be an asset to the company, and most importantly, make the person who hired you LOOK LIKE THEY MADE A GOOD CHOICE.


----------



## Melia Stanton (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I passed the test for the job I applied for and I interviewed for an hour and a half ..I gotta feeling my referral put in a good word for me ..


----------



## Jae (Aug 14, 2014)

Melia Stanton said:


> Thanks everyone. I passed the test for the job I applied for and I interviewed for an hour and a half ..I gotta feeling my referral put in a good word for me ..


** * * * * * * * * NOTE - Three Year Old Topic * * * * * * * * **

I'm vying for a CSR position. I received an email to discuss my qualifications via phone two weeks after submitting my application. It's been two years for you, were you hired? If so what are the hiring steps and your feelings/outcome of each step? Thanks!


----------

